# Amaren - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (12/11/19)

*


*​*Caramel Machiatto (e-liquid)*
*(Not sure)*

*Purchased from: *Foggit, which redirected me to a shop called Arabisc
*Price:* R125/30ml

*Flavour Description:* None

*VG/PG:* Unrecorded (and bottle has been discarded)
*Nic:* 6mg


*My comments:* 

Before I get to the juic, I would just like to comment that the Amaren brand is for shisha, but they make e-liquid as well.

As usual, I did a fingertip test first. That was enough. It has an awful flavour and I just could not bring myself to vape it. What a pity, as I love Caramel Machiatto!

A long time ago, I tried Amaren – Blue Mix. I don’t know what the flavour was supposed to be (perhaps Blueberry?) but it too was awful. However, it had a fantastic aroma, so I added a few drops to the water of an air purifier and the aroma drifted through the room. It was wonderful and I continued using it that way.

Unfortunately the Caramel Machiatto didn’t even have a good aroma!

*Would I buy this juice again:* Never! 

*Mod:* Eleaf iJust 3 
*Coil:* Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
*Watts:* 80W

*Coffee Review #137*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

